# interpreter



## cjacobson (May 24, 2012)

Can you code for a sign language interpreter .


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 24, 2012)

*Is this what you are asking?*

If you are asking whether you (i.e. physician's office) can bill for use of an interpreter (whether sign language or foreign languge), the answer is NO.  Providing an interpreter is a requirement for good patient care and the cost is part of the practice overhead.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## camazurek (May 25, 2012)

*Check out JACHO Standard for Interpreters.*

Hospitals that accept federal funding are required to comply with Title VI of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, which prohibits discrimination based on race, color, or national origin. This includes providing a translator for those patients who are not proficient in English. 
Similarly, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, which protects the rights of individuals with disabilities, requires healthcare organizations that receive federal funds to provide effective communication for patients who are deaf or hard of hearing.
http://www.healthleadersmedia.com/p...mission-Standard-Defines-Medical-Interpreters


----------

